# GRRR!!!  Soap on a stick... (UPDATE w/ PIC)



## LJA (May 2, 2009)

I am not having a good soap day. :evil: 

Two things:
1.) Has anyone used "Ocean Rain" from WSP in CP soap, and if so, did it accelerate like a mofo on you?  If it didn't, then the titanium dioxide got me AGAIN and I'm throwing the jars directly out the window.
2.) Can someone shoot me the link for that board where they review FOs, please?  I can't find it for the life of me.
Thank you!


----------



## heartsong (May 2, 2009)

*x*

:roll:  i'm so sorry!  :roll: 

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca

www.scentforum.com

www.fragranceoilfinder.com

someone once mentioned that the road to hell is paved with good intentions!


----------



## surf girl (May 2, 2009)

Ya sure you used the right amount of lye?    

Sorry to hear about the seize.  Is this the site you're looking for?

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/


----------



## LJA (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, Monet!  ::soooo annoyed:::


----------



## LJA (May 2, 2009)

surf girl said:
			
		

> Ya sure you used the right amount of lye?
> 
> Sorry to hear about the seize.  Is this the site you're looking for?
> 
> http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/



Yeah...I double checked.  The second the FO hit the pot, it seized.  I smooshed it in there, but it was ridiculous.


----------



## surf girl (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, I know.  Only I am dolt-ish enough to pull that one.  Sucks when a seize happens.


----------



## LJA (May 2, 2009)

Trust me....I have the dolt gene as well, it just didn't happen to be that THIS time...lol.  So I decided to try not-gelling,and I stuck it in the fridge.  Bad idea or no?  Will this help anything?


----------



## surf girl (May 2, 2009)

Hmm.  Once it's done its seize-o-rama, not sure whether gel/no gel will make any difference.  I've done the fridge thing to avoid gel, but I have also heard of folks who have experienced gel once they remove the soap from the fridge.  Or maybe that was freezer.  

I am no help.

Just full of seizure sympathy.


----------



## LJA (May 3, 2009)

Here's the cut.  I lost a couple bars that got "holes" from having to smoosh it in the mold, but considering - _two _isn't too bad. Notice the "globs" that were supposed to be swirls...lol. It smells like a beach in here...lol.

Also - I got much brighter, whiter colors not gelling.  I'm so doing that again.


----------



## surf girl (May 3, 2009)

Those turned out great!  You'd never know they weren't meant to be exactly the way they are.  Remind me of clouds in a blue sky.  Gorgeous. 

Glad it turned out well!


----------



## Vinca Leaf (May 3, 2009)

Woooooaaaahhhh....talk about a happy accident!!! 

They're AWESOME!!!


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 3, 2009)

HOly cow!  I was expecting something totally not pretty.  Those turned out gorgeous!  I would soooooo buy those!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

I think they look pretty cool.  I like what the blue swirls are doing against the white, looks really interesting, like watercolor.


----------



## cindymeredith (May 3, 2009)

I think they turned out beautiful!!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

""BE QUIET""  Those rock , love the color combo ,looks like clouds floating in a perfect blue summer sky. You rock , awesome save !!

Kitn


----------



## LJA (May 3, 2009)

Thanks.    I WONT be using that FO in soap again tho'.  SHEESH!
Now I need a clouds/sky/ocean/beach name....
It smells like the beach.


----------



## artisan soaps (May 4, 2009)

..


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 6, 2009)

They really did come out pretty the first thing I thought was sitting in the water looking up at the sky lmao you should go with something like Ocean Breeze or Sea Air something like that if you said it smells like the ocean lmao how about something like Ocean clouds haha lame I know but that accident turned out to be good thank goodness  :wink:


----------



## Moiby (May 7, 2009)

They are beautiful!

How about these names:

Cloudy day
Sun and surf
Day at the beach
Beach dreams (the clouds ...)

HTH!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 7, 2009)

Those are really great names Moiby! I'm going to have to keep you in my back pocket for when I need some good names to!


----------



## Moiby (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Victoria , I'm taking bookings, I'm available now until June, LOL.


----------



## LJA (May 7, 2009)

Thank you!!  Great names!!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 7, 2009)

TO FUNNY!!


----------



## Moiby (May 7, 2009)

I think I like 'Beach dreams' the best.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

MMMMMM dreamin at the beach.. yes... 8)


----------



## studioalamode (May 8, 2009)

Wow, these are nice!  I wish my mistakes were so pretty.  They are usually very un-pretty!

I like the "Beach Dreams' name, too.   Wow, if I could just lay on my back iholding one of those soaps right in front of my eyes.... it's been raining here all day.


----------



## LJA (May 8, 2009)

studioalamode said:
			
		

> Wow, these are nice!  I wish my mistakes were so pretty.  They are usually very un-pretty!
> 
> I like the "Beach Dreams' name, too.   Wow, if I could just lay on my back iholding one of those soaps right in front of my eyes.... it's been raining here all day.




LOL!!  Here too, Janet.  (and thank you)


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

ooooo how about california dreamin.... wooooooo


----------

